# Chemical or biochemical pregnancy? Please help



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

When I went for my first scan at 7 weeks 3 days, there was nothing there at all.  Pregnancy tests still showed a very positive positive and my hcg level is 11,500.

I am told this is a chemical or biochemical pregnancy.  Can you please enlighten me, I am devastated.  This is my fourth attempt and the first time I have heard this term.

Thanks.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your scan. 
A biochemical pregnancy is one where the pregnancy hormone is detected in the blood or urine but when scanned nothing is seen.


Ruth


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Freda

Ruth has explained what a chemical pregnancy is, so I won't add anything to that.

I just want to say to you how truly sorry I am that you have been told you have a chemical pregnancy - especially after your tragic loss in 2003.

Life is so unfair sometimes and it breaks my heart when things go wrong for us ladies that have gone through so much to try and achieve a pregnancy.

Thinking of you  

Kim
xxx


----------



## Happy-now! (Nov 18, 2004)

Dear Freda
I'm so sorry to hear your story and can sympathise with your situation due to what I'm going through myself at the moment.
I've just finished my 2WW (this is day 17) I keep getting 'pregnant' on the Clearblue digital tests but when I went to the hospital on day 14 their test was so feint that the nurse wouldn't confirm a positive result.
So now I'm left not really knowing whether or not I'm pregnant. I haven't been offered a blood test so I don't know what my blood levels are like and I'm not due to have my first scan until a week on Thursday.
The more I read your story the more I thought that I'm probably going through either a Chemical pregnancy or (hopefully not) an ectopoc pregnancy. 
These are certainly difficult days after the positive flow of results of the latter part of the IVF process, to suddenly to be in this situation of not knowing why it hasn't worked at this stage is really difficult.
My heart goes out to you...

XXX


----------

